# Billing in an Ambulatory Infusion Suite



## stephanienicole (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there anyone that can offer some tips for billing different scenarios in an AIS? There is going to be an RN working there, so how do I bill for her time when giving injections, flushing ports, etc?  Is there a website that will tell me what injections, wtc will be covered in an AIS for Medicare, etc? Or am I going to have to just file the claims and pray that they will be paid????
Please help..


----------

